# Very wobbly young rat. What could be wrong?



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

My new rescue Pixie is very wobbly when she walks. She is starting to climb around the cage and run around. But in the process she always looks like she is going to fall over. Some times she does fall over when she is walking. The 2.5 week old baby is walking better than she does. Any idea what could be wrong?


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe an ear infection? Thats all I can think of. I'm sure you'll get more experienced answers from other members, but thats my best guess.


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 12, 2008)

I second what kayla said, it sounds like an ear infection. If the head seems to be tilted to one side, almost like a dog does when it looks perplexed, then it is definitely an ear infection. If the rat is simply off balance, it could be many things.


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Very wobbly young rat. What could be wrong? now with video*

He doesn't seem to tilt his head any. Here is a video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgQXXQoaSzc


----------



## littleindiangirl (Jan 21, 2008)

He has poor motor control and he is tiling his head to the left when he crawls. It looks like a trip to the vet is in order, although I have no idea if they will administer medications to a weaner rat. Good luck.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

ear infection or another case of extremely poor genetics throwing out neurological disorders

what do you know of the pair that bred to create her? Do you know anything about siblings?


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 12, 2008)

From the video it seems obvious to me that it is a neurological problem. Often times a rat is born with a defect that makes their motor control really poor. This seems to be the case. But be sure to get lots of opinions.

From my knowledge, there's little we can do. But on a positive note- this shouldn't impair your little ratties' ability to enjoy life. You will still have a really nice rat, and probably enjoy many days of cuddling and bruxing. 

I'd advice giving this little one extra attention and love, since she might have trouble doing too much more. But if she wants to run around the on the floor, as long as she's safe, and won't fall, etc, then let her run around. Exercise is important, even to rats with neurological problems.

Please let us know how she's doing.


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

As well as the numerous informed replies from the others here, I can only guess it could be a concussion. Has she got any high ledges she could fall off in her cage?


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

I will have the vet look at her. But I think it is neurological. Keep in mind I have my little Rockey as well. She gets around fine. She climbs around the cage , it does have a low shelf. She eats well and she jumps around and plays with her new little sister Pip. So I am sure she will live a happy life. Why is it that I always end up with the funky animals? I have also had a deaf dalmation, and a three legged italian grayhound.

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4032366.0


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

we all serve a purpose... you happen to be fill the spot where less than perfect pets can find the love they deserve as well. Not everyone is cut out for that & you should be applauded that you are that kind of critter-mommy


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks!  I think of them as special , not as damaged goods. They should have a good life and love like all the others.


----------



## alison03 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, I was browsing the forum, and came across the video of the wobbly rattie. Butters (who has a thread about him) looks just like that! But he's over a year old, and this only started recently. Is there any update about your little one? Did they come to a conclusion as to what was causing it?


----------



## Julia_Austen (Mar 4, 2010)

Not long ago my older rat (5 months old) had a head tilt..
It was really scary to watch him trying to move. " Move" actually is not the right word. He was crawling and kept turning around. He could not balance at all no matter the kind of a surface he was on.
When I saw him like that, I instantly thought of a brain ataxy.
The following day I took him to the vet.
She "assumed" he had an ear infection, but was really trying to "talk me into" brain ataxy, cancer.. whatever bad you can think of....  What a cruel world of commerce..
Long story short...I was giving him the antibiotics (prescribed by the vet), and they did not seem to be working. So, on the weekend I visited one of the pet stores where I bought an ear cleancer for ferrets and started cleaning my rat's both ears with it. Guess what.. he is running around like a headless chicken..everywhere..

The moral of the story is:
No matter how bad a problem can look, the solution to it may be quite simple!

Good luck!


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 18, 2010)

I have - had - 2 female ratties, one has sadly died and the other doesnt look too good, they were absolutely fine lastnight but thismorning they didnt run up to the cage door as they would normally do, they arent eating and are hardly drinking. They were both wobbly thismorning, one has sinse died and the other is looking critical. If you have any advice or ideas, please let me know! I'm not ready to lose another baby yet!


----------



## alison03 (Feb 27, 2010)

is she lethargic? I have this huge thread with great advice a little below about my boy Butters who seemed to act the same. Fine one night, and lethargic and not moving the next. We took him to the emergency vet and got him on antibiotics...also syringe fed (needleless of course) him baby food, water, ensure, etc. 

I'm sorry for the loss of your other girl.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 18, 2010)

she is extremely lethargic. i am just about to make an appointment with the vet. can ratties catch cold/virus's? and can they be given paracetamol. they were perfect last night eating, drinking running about etc but now the remaining girl just wont eat...:/

thanks for your help!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

do your babies have a waterbottle or a dish of water? If they are very young or the bottle is stuck, they may be dehydrated.


----------



## alison03 (Feb 27, 2010)

Caitlin said:


> she is extremely lethargic. i am just about to make an appointment with the vet. can ratties catch cold/virus's? and can they be given paracetamol. they were perfect last night eating, drinking running about etc but now the remaining girl just wont eat...:/
> 
> thanks for your help!!


I have no idea about catching colds/viruses. I do know that is more or less what happened to my little guy. Definitely get her into the vet!! Try to keep her warm and cozy and if you have anything to syringe feed her with, I'm sure something in her belly would help with energy.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I wouldn't touch paracetamol (acetaminophen here) for a rat.

Rats don't get colds but DO catch viruses, bad ones that can kill. They can also have neurological issues, heart ailments, lung issues, myco flareups, etc, etc.

With babies they can get run down very fast with URI's and you need to get them to the vet ASAP. Good luck!


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 18, 2010)

Just an up-date on my two girls, sadly the 2nd died during the night too.  I think it could be due to someone having a virus and holding her that got her sick. Thanks everyone for all your help. I know where to go for advice next time (if there is one - God forbid!)


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear the little ones didn't make it.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 18, 2010)

Me too. I'm heart broken. But i'd rather that than have them suffer.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

That's true. Sometimes the best thing is to just let them go, no matter how hard it is. At least they had someone that cared for them to the end.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 18, 2010)

Of course they did! they were like me babies! (though im just 16!) i would have done anything for those girls, like i would for any of my other pets! 


thanks for all the support


----------

